# Dont Tell Mummy!



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

She told her as soon as we walked in the door :runaway:

Just a couple of low boost 1st and 2nd gear pulls


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

cute as a button - fair made me smile


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ha ha thats sweet!! :thumbsup: BUT schhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh but dont tell mummy!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahaha love it


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

JamieP said:


> She told her as soon as we walked in the door :runaway:
> 
> Just a couple of low boost 1st and 2nd gear pulls


LoL, I did that when my X's Step daughter came to a Track Day, had a word with the marshals and took her out on the ducks and drakes laps with a few "sperts" she loved it and told her Mum as soon as she got out of the car - guess that's why she is now my X LOL :runaway:


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Great vid! :thumbsup:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha, brilliant vid. First time I did a 1st and 2nd gear pull in my car with my son, he did a little sick on his sleeve lol. Guess his body was not expecting that kind of pull.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

She certainly is a Petrol Head!!! Love her giggle !!!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Bless!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats funny


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Haha how cute!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great video.
How old is she?
My son is four and he is hilarious when you hit the loud pedal.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Cheers guys, she is five Richard.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

made me smile mate ;-)


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Haha nice vid. My fiancé does pretty much the same thing and she's 29!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Haha nice vid. My fiancé does pretty much the same thing and she's 29!


Same with my wife


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great video:thumbsup:

I take my nephews out in the 35 quite often and they know to tell mummy when she asks that 'we only went 69mph'....nothing about how quick they might have gotten there though


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

How cute????!!!! 

My little one is exactly the same and she is also 5 Jamie!!!!


----------



## RBT (Dec 19, 2013)

Little honey so amused!

Nice vid!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

LOL what a cutie!
My 4 y/o son is funny, sometimes he loves the acceleration, other times he moans almost as much as his mum about it!
My son's booster seat doesn't fit in the front seat so he's always in the back.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol, proper funny and obviously a speedster in the making 

There's a vid bouncing around at the mo of a fella drifting with his very little son in a child seat. Very funny watch


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha great video!



SamboGrove said:


> Haha nice vid. My fiancé does pretty much the same thing and she's 29!


haha same with my GF, I have a video of it as well, sadly if it was to find its way onto the internet I would end up single lol.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Brilliant vid Jamie. Got twins on the way in May, how old do they have to be to do launches with them in the car? Haha.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

You do realise that when she's older, any boyfriends car is going to be seriously tame compared to Daddy's!! 

Great vid JP


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Johnny G said:


> You do realise that when she's older, any boyfriends car is going to be seriously tame compared to Daddy's!!
> 
> Great vid JP


I'm never letting either of my girls out mate, problem solved


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Jamie that vid was brilliant, I've never wanted kids but the laughter was so infectious guys in the office wondered why I was smilling to myself!!!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL
Form your location best done on the short A355 spur between the A and M40 ...or better still the A413 down to Gerrards ;-) my fave.


----------



## Patzilla (Jan 12, 2014)

Did the same with my step kids.. the youngest giggled her head off.. then told her mum...

Now keeps telling me to go faster.. all the time..


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Lol bless her.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

What a cutie !!! Made my day


----------



## Spider P1g (Jun 5, 2013)

Made me and the wife really chuckle. So cute.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

This is becoming semi viral lol.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

The Princess of Speed, too cute :chuckle: there's definitely something in the DNA :squintdan


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

30,000 views since this morning.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Careful the Dailymail doesn't catch on, they'll witch hunt you for apparent speeding!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> Careful the Dailymail doesn't catch on, they'll witch hunt you for apparent speeding!


I think he's safe on this one, they never went over 30 and it was on a private road :thumbsup:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> Careful the Dailymail doesn't catch on, they'll witch hunt you for apparent speeding!


There has been a few harsh comments already on youtube regarding this.

Stupid really when the person posting the comment has no idea what road it is, what top speed he actually reached etc.

I can do small accelerations in a 50 zone, from 30-50 and still get my son smiling without any danger caused.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Agreed, but when has common sense ever stopped the Dailyfail from pursuing a story that they can get on their high horse about 
I bet if I took the trouble to set a camera up to film my lads reaction it'll be the time he screams and tells me not to do it, or say something incriminating lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Very cute! But I personally wouldn't have released that vid, due to the nimbys out there who will doubtlessly say it is irresponsible not to be using a child seat, sadly...


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Very cute! But I personally wouldn't have released that vid, due to the nimbys out there who will doubtlessly say it is irresponsible not to be using a child seat, sadly...


It's OK, it was on an airfield with masses of space


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Lucky girl, great to see such a great relationship, the haters are just jealous that it wasn't them in the passenger seat..... Lol


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a positive comment about the vid. 

Lovely dynamic between you both.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome Vid.
Reminds me of My brothers daughter. She is 4 and reacts the same. 
I wouldn't rise to the witch hunters. They probably don't have kids anyway or they are jealous that you have a nice bond with your daughter.
Can't wait for the next video.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Love this video....! 

As for my favourite comment...." I need to get me a British daughter, and the car "

She is super cute, bless her.... 

Dan....


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Just watched this via VideoVault, great video, sod the sandal wearing lefties, you and your daughter are having a giggle and thats great :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyrus (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow cute... Lovely vid... Made me laugh, happy days


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I had to read the you tube comments to even believe there would be any stupid negative comments. People eh? Nuke em all
Good for you both!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

you're getting popular, it's even on a Belgian news site :chuckle:
Nice vid :thumbsup:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome video Jamie:thumbsup:

And a very cute daughter


Ignore the numpties :chairshot


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great vid, made me laugh


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Great vid! Made my day


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

You would not believe the amount of friends tagging me in this video on facebook, of course knowing I own a GT-R, seriously got quite viral now  Good job, my claim to fame is then to reply to that friend with this pic


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol, thanks for the picture dude.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

JamieP said:


> Lol, thanks for the picture dude.


Your welcome, I got a couple more here if you want them


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks, sticker needs changing to SRD1000R if i can sort a dyno run with no wheel spin.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, over 750,000 views now.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

811,000 now


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and no one has reported you or not told you offfor not giving little miss a booster seat then LOL


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

She is on a booster seat


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

No, she really is sat in a booster seat.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Even cuter in my book now then !!!


----------



## Peter10654 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Jamie... you and your daughter are on the German "MOTORVISION" FB page  

Lokal hero now :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Here the link to the Motorvision homepage: http://www.motorvision.de/nissan/gt...usses-kleines-madchen-freut-papas-370747.html


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Have you monetized the video? Might be nice to make some money to put away for when she's older.

Mike


----------



## Peter10654 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm sure everybody can post a public youtube link and a company like Motorvision knows what is allowed and what not, but maybe some TV performance for the future


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't mean your post, I meant you can choose to monetize Youtube vids with ad's. a million views probably ain't worth more than about £50 but if it keeps growing there could be a few quid to pay for her 18th Birthday party.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally watched this today. For some reason it doesn't come up on the ipad.

Very cute Jamie, obviously doesn't get her looks from you!


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

I saw this about 3 days ago, shared it on my own facebook page and now it has gone round the local guys here.

Awesome kid you have there! Everyone's saying: i wish i have a kid just like that later in my life, would be awesome to share a passion for fast cars like this!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks guys, she is amazing, her sister is pretty cool an all. Both got there mums looks thank god.



Mookistar said:


> Have you monetized the video? Might be nice to make some money to put away for when she's older.
> 
> Mike


Yes mate, I'm all setup as a YouTube partner, it's earning pretty well, I've got a few videos earning me some good money now.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Should imagine that's earned a few grand with over 1M views? 

Anders


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Won't be that much, take a few days for the money to show up in the analytics, so not sure yet.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I emailed it to Jalopnik - Drive Free or Die they're good for hits.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks dude.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

At this rate your daughter will be requesting a release form  lol


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn, they're quick they emailed back already it was uploaded yesterday.

This Is The Adorable Little Car Fan Every Big Car Fan Wishes They Had

Anders


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Getting so many comments about the booster seat, I wish I pointed the camera a tad lower now to shut them all up, she is sat on one.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

JamieP said:


> Getting so many comments about the booster seat, I wish I pointed the camera a tad lower now to shut them all up, she is sat on one.


People are always willing to publically criticise.
Especially if they are a tad green.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I love this vid she is so cute!

Makes me look forward to having a daughter 1 day!


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

I must of watched it about 20x now showing it to friends etc.
Might pop over to my Mum's tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

JamieP said:


> Getting so many comments about the booster seat, I wish I pointed the camera a tad lower now to shut them all up, she is sat on one.


Can you change the title or something to point out that she's on a booster or would that cancel the hits?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

The Zedhed said:


> Can you change the title or something to point out that she's on a booster or would that cancel the hits?


I could but why should I bother, f**k them.

Sorry, I nearly edited your post then, I pressed edit instead of quote.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

JamieP said:


> Getting so many comments about the booster seat, I wish I pointed the camera a tad lower now to shut them all up, she is sat on one.


Just sad jealous knobs with nothing better to do with their time. 

Let the views keep coming


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

JamieP said:


> I could but why should I bother, f**k them.


Hear hear :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a lovely vid, you're always going to get a few lentilists sticking their oar in tho.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

The vid has just popped up on 'Car Buzz' now... Got the app on my iPhone and noticed your video Jamie


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

JamieP said:


> I could but why should I bother, f**k them.
> 
> Sorry, I nearly edited your post then, I pressed edit instead of quote.


Sh!t I'd best behave, didn't know you can edit my posts!!!!! :chuckle:


----------

